# Another Snowman Joke



## falcon123 (Dec 16, 2009)

How do snowmen travel around ? 

By iceicle !


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

They don't get a snow boat to China then?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 17, 2009)

Caroline said:


> They don't get a snow boat to China then?


 
Ok, ok who has the rope???


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Ok, ok who has the rope???



That's snow joke


----------



## Einstein (Dec 17, 2009)

Caroline said:


> That's snow joke


 
No, I'm a fraid knot!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2009)

Einstein said:


> No, I'm a fraid knot!



I snow that, and how many more puns can we snow people in with?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 17, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I snow that, and how many more puns can we snow people in with?


 
I've snow idea, why should I snow how many?


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I've snow idea, why should I snow how many?



There is snow way of snowing. Also remember there is snow busines like snow business, and that's snow joke...


----------



## Einstein (Dec 17, 2009)

Caroline said:


> There is snow way of snowing. Also remember there is snow busines like snow business, and that's snow joke...


 
I didn't snow that! But there is no snowing what some people know...


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I didn't snow that! But there is no snowing what some people know...



Thought you'd like to snow I started another thread where we can play around with puns for a while. I snow everyone will get fed up with this and that would be snow joke.


----------

